# Fiberglass tape - does it crack?



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

I am going to answer this as a plaster.
Paper tape for treatment with joint compound.
Glass-Fiber tape for Veneer plaster finishes.
USG test " Fiber glass mesh tape & conventional joint compounds are more PRONE to cracking. "
The paper tape has a cross-fiber for greater joint strength than Fiber-Glass tape.
In Veneer plaster we use an Imperial Brand Tape works very well with plaster does not work well with Joint compounds.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm not sure what you mean by 24 setting mud. Anyway, fiberglass tape is fine as long as you bed it with setting type mud (AKA hot mud). I don't like it on butt seams not because it will crack but because it is harder to cover. Also hard to work with in corners.


----------



## wrender (Feb 1, 2018)

What I meant was 24hr mud.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

As per USG products.
If a conventional Fiber-Glass mesh is used you must use USG Sheet Rock Brand MH Tuf-Set compound.
The sheet rock Fiber-Glass tape has a special Weight & weave.
So a lot of problem could be the type of compound used & type of tape based on weight & weave. What do the instructions on the type of compound you are using state and does it indicate what tape should be used with it?


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

wrender said:


> What I meant was 24hr mud.


Meaning pre mixed mud? Don't really know what to tell you. I know those joints tend to crack, though I have known a few tapers who use mesh tape and bucket mud as a SOP. This was before the internet. I don't know that every single one cracks, it's probably the joints that get more stress because of thermal expansion or framing movement or whatever. Not sure of the fix at this point. Perhaps someone will come by and offer some advice.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

This conversation comes up a few times a year. You'll get opinions on both sides, paper vs. mesh. I will say from my own experience, I've used mesh tape for over 16 years on all my projects for customer's and have had good results, including my own home. Like others have said, fiberglass mesh tape needs to be bedded in with hot mix mud. I use Easysand for the first two coats followed by USG Dust Control premix for the final coat. Use what you feel comfortable with, both paper and mesh tape will work if done properly.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The tape is the weakest part of a system so having it to show failure first should be expected. Houses move hundreds of times a day for pressure differences, wind loads, snow loads, moisture and temperature changes even earth movement or just having people moving around inside. Dry wall adds a lot to the stiffness that we feel in a house. We expect the sheeting on the outside to hold it stiff but a new house can be really shaky until the drywall is in. You stagger the joints in the drywall to counter any movement but you will never stop it all so joints are flexing all the time and it is often the joints that fail with initial settling of the house and again as the house ages.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Over the yrs I've seen a lot of failures where the 'sticky tape' was coated with regular premixed joint compound. I don't recall seeing tape failures when it is covered with a setting compound [any set time]

While I'll might use sticky tape on a repair I wouldn't use it on an entire wall/room.


----------



## wrender (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok. Thanks everyone. I've already put regular premixed joint compound on the sticky tape on the ceiling so I don't think I'll go back now and change it. It's a 60's house with a settled frame and foundation so I don't think it will move much except for heat/cold pressures. But the next room I'll make sure to either use paper tape, or if I use mesh tape I'll make sure to use a proper setting compound.


----------

